# Axminster blade clamps



## navman28 (23 Jan 2017)

New member but I have been reading this forum for a couple of months now. I have a Jet JSS-16 and like many other users have trouble keeping pinless blades clamped in. I remember seeing on here a while back that the Axminster blade clamps can be improved to help this. Step 1 is to sand the clamping face to make them grip better. Step 2 was grind off some of the metal at the pivot point (?) of the clamp to make it easier to pinch the faces together. Has any one tried this got any pictures of the ground down clamp or any other ideas ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2017)

I think hawkinbob's modification is the one you might be after ... scroll-saw-and-long-stock-t30821-15.html

I've seen some people do away with the allen-screw completely and use a small quick-release lever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxHRYPCJtzQ


----------



## navman28 (23 Jan 2017)

NazNomad":jgcexqif said:


> I think hawkinbob's modification is the one you might be after ... scroll-saw-and-long-stock-t30821-15.html
> 
> I've seen some people do away with the allen-screw completely and use a small quick-release lever https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxHRYPCJtzQ



Thanks for your comments. Hawkinbob's modification is not the one I was thinking of but it looks a good idea so I'll give it a go.

I've seen the YouTube videos before, all the quick release levers I can find have a 6mm shaft, the Allen screw is a 4mm one. If you drill out the clamp to take the 6mm shaft it won't leave much "meat" left on the clamp. Might get some spare clamps from Axminster and give it a go though.

Cheers


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2017)

How about an M4 version of this ... http://www.goodhanduk.co.uk/Catalogue/S ... amp-Levers

You'd get a better grip on the blade with a bit more leverage doing it up?


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2017)

... and they do a M5 cam-lever. That would work.


----------



## navman28 (23 Jan 2017)

NazNomad":18pjdcrm said:


> ... and they do a M5 cam-lever. That would work.



Once again many thanks.... If nothing else I will be kept busy online ordering all these bits and bobs to try!


----------



## bracspin (22 Feb 2017)

I have converted my hegner clamps with this M4 wing knob. Works a treat and cost £2.61!


----------

